# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Hevige menstruatie en darm problemen

## ursie32

Ik ben nu al vanaf 15 oktober heftig :Embarrassment:  aan het vloeien en verlies daarbij reuze stolsels. Ik had oorspronkelijk een afspraak met de gyna om de spiraal mirena per 2 nov te verwijderen maar dit is spontaan zelf gebeurd tijdens het menstrueren :Mad:  viel hij er met een reuze stolsel uit. Ik maak me grote zorgen want ik heb morgen een hysterscopie gepland maar heb zeer ernstige buikkrampen.  :EEK!: 

Ook heb ik verschrikkelijk last van mijn darmen ik kan maar een keer in de week afgaan en dan is het nog maar een droge korrel. ook loop ik daarvoor bij een maag darm lever specialist. Via een endoscopie hebben zij uitgevonden dat ik een uitstulping in mijn achterwand en laatste stuk van mij darm heb ter grootte van zo een 4cm. Daar blijft voornamelijk alle onlasting in hangen waardoor ik dus weinig kan afgaan. Nu is het wel zo dat ik dagelijks aan de klysma en movikolon zit en de ontlasting er toch van tijd tot tijd er uit komt. Ik sta op een wacht lijst om geopereerd te worden en vraag me af wat me te wachten staat.

Ik blijf maar heftig vloeien ik hoop dat ik morgen een antwoord krijg anders doen ze er gewoon weer een mirena in zodat ik er weer een aantal jaar geen last meer van heb. Maar ik heb tevens ook nog wel een stiekume kinderwens ik ben pas 32 en heb een zoon van 11 en dochter van 5. Ik baar me het meest zorgen over de toename van pijn ik kan niet ademen zonder dat het pijn doet . Mijn huisarts heeft gezegd wacht maar af tot morgen al de hele week. Ik ben in het weekend zelfs van ellende naar zo een huisartsen post geweest. Die hebben me extra paracetemol voorgeschreven in combinatie met diclofenac. Daar ben ik twee uur mee geholpen en dan begint de ellende weer van voor af aan.

En weten jullie wat nu het hele enge  :Frown: van mijn hele verhaal is niemand voelt of ziet ergens afwijkingen maar de pijn zit er, waar het precies van uitstraalt mag joost weten maar ik heb me een pijn in de onder buik zo danig dat deze helemaal naar beide benen en rug trekt ik kan niet eens me guppies naar school brengen 

Ik heb net een hele leuke baan gevonden na 7mnd werkeloos geweest te zijn ik werk er al dik 5 maanden en nu ben ik weer uit het veld geslagen . Ik heb maar een nul uren contract dus daar ga ik ook weer mee de ellende in  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## dotito

> Ik ben nu al vanaf 15 oktober heftig aan het vloeien en verlies daarbij reuze stolsels. Ik had oorspronkelijk een afspraak met de gyna om de spiraal mirena per 2 nov te verwijderen maar dit is spontaan zelf gebeurd tijdens het menstrueren viel hij er met een reuze stolsel uit. Ik maak me grote zorgen want ik heb morgen een hysterscopie gepland maar heb zeer ernstige buikkrampen. 
> 
> Ook heb ik verschrikkelijk last van mijn darmen ik kan maar een keer in de week afgaan en dan is het nog maar een droge korrel. ook loop ik daarvoor bij een maag darm lever specialist. Via een endoscopie hebben zij uitgevonden dat ik een uitstulping in mijn achterwand en laatste stuk van mij darm heb ter grootte van zo een 4cm. Daar blijft voornamelijk alle onlasting in hangen waardoor ik dus weinig kan afgaan. Nu is het wel zo dat ik dagelijks aan de klysma en movikolon zit en de ontlasting er toch van tijd tot tijd er uit komt. Ik sta op een wacht lijst om geopereerd te worden en vraag me af wat me te wachten staat.
> 
> Ik blijf maar heftig vloeien ik hoop dat ik morgen een antwoord krijg anders doen ze er gewoon weer een mirena in zodat ik er weer een aantal jaar geen last meer van heb. Maar ik heb tevens ook nog wel een stiekume kinderwens ik ben pas 32 en heb een zoon van 11 en dochter van 5. Ik baar me het meest zorgen over de toename van pijn ik kan niet ademen zonder dat het pijn doet . Mijn huisarts heeft gezegd wacht maar af tot morgen al de hele week. Ik ben in het weekend zelfs van ellende naar zo een huisartsen post geweest. Die hebben me extra paracetemol voorgeschreven in combinatie met diclofenac. Daar ben ik twee uur mee geholpen en dan begint de ellende weer van voor af aan.
> 
> En weten jullie wat nu het hele enge van mijn hele verhaal is niemand voelt of ziet ergens afwijkingen maar de pijn zit er, waar het precies van uitstraalt mag joost weten maar ik heb me een pijn in de onder buik zo danig dat deze helemaal naar beide benen en rug trekt ik kan niet eens me guppies naar school brengen 
> 
> Ik heb net een hele leuke baan gevonden na 7mnd werkeloos geweest te zijn ik werk er al dik 5 maanden en nu ben ik weer uit het veld geslagen . Ik heb maar een nul uren contract dus daar ga ik ook weer mee de ellende in .


Hallo Ursie,

eerst en vooral welkom, ja wat ik hier allemaal lees dat is niet alles he,maar wat ik zou proberen is vooral rustig te blijven.is niet altijd gemakkelijk maar als het moet moet het.ik lees ook dat die pijn naar u benen uitstraalt dat kan van u buikkrampen voortkomen,van buikkrampen kan je rugpijn krijgen pijn in de benen heb ik ook ik zie er ook verschrikkelijk veel af,wel niet op die manier maar ik heb ook al sinds mijn 10de stolsels en hevige bloedingen elke maand.wat je in afwachting wel mischien kan doen is buscopan innemen dat is voor de buikkrampen dat moet normaal helpen je mag er 30 mg bij hevige pijnen van innemen.je kan dat zo verkrijgen bij de apotheek.en als je echt niet gerust in bent zou ik naar de dokter of naar de spoed gaan,je voelt dat zelf ook een beetje aan he!en ja wat betreft van de job dat is niet leuk,maar je vraagt er zelf ook niet om he om heel die ellende!dus concentreer je nu maar op u gezondheid de rest komt later wel.ik hoop voor jou dat alles vlug in orde komt.en de moed nooit laten zakken!
sterkte voor morgen :Smile: 

dotito,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ursie,

Ik ben het wel met Dotito eens. Maar wat een ellende allemaal zeg. Zou zelf ook geen flauw idee hebben wat het zou kunnen zijn, als zelfs de artsen het niet weten... Hoop echt voor je dat je morgen iets meer duidelijkheid krijgt. Alvast heel veel succes voor morgen, en laat je ons even weten hoe het afgelopen is?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

hallo Ursie,

ik hoop voor jou dat het vandaag allemaal goed is meegevallen? ik wens jou in ieder geval veel sterkte toe! En als je iets meer weet over je situatie laat het ons weten,we leven met je mee :Embarrassment: 

groetjes en hou u goed,D :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ursie,

Hoe is alles afgelopen? Hopelijk niks ernstigs? Laat het ons even weten! 
En net zoals Dotito zegt, we leven allemaal met je mee!
Nog heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ursie32

Hallo mensen daar ben ik weer. Gelukkig niks ernstig gevonden maar ze hebben me donderdag met spoed in de namiddag opgenomen ik verloor te snel te veel bloed waardoor het onderzoek eigenlijk geen plaats heeft kunnen vinden . Ik ging na dat ik op deze site hulp zocht van lotgenoten bijna van me stokkie ik stond op en liep letterlijk leeg ik heb nog net een assistent van het zieken huis kunnen bereiken mij zus heeft me met spoed daar naar toegebracht in gepakt met wel 3 pakken reuze maand verband daar aangekomen was ik helemaal doorweekt. DE GYNACOLogen schrokken zich rot na inwendig onderzoek en de kamer helemaal ondergbloed te hebben. Kreeg ik een infuus en werd naar boven gebracht ben vrijdag in de namiddag onderzocht omdat ik zeer zware bloedstollings tabletten heb gekregen.Heeft het bloeden direct gestopt. Na onderzoek is gebleken dat ik wel een schone baarmoeder heb Oefffffffffffff . Maar wel een vergrote baarmoeder en dat schijnt dus het probleem niet te zijn. Nu hebben zij de mirena weer terug geplaatst ik heb de remmers mee naar huis een doos ijzer tabletten omdat die vreselijk laag is geworden in een week tijd ik ben van vorige week 8.7 naar zaterdag 5.8 gedaalt voel me vreselijk moe gespannen teleurgesteld opgelucht. Ik heb nog een doos hormonen erbij om iets tegen te gaan maar dt snap ik nog even niet want er werd in eerste instantie gezegt dat ik niks mankeer maar krij wel 4 extra tabletten mee waardoor ik me helemaal niet mezelf voel. Ik vind het fijn dat jullie zo snell met mij begaan zijn sylvia en dodito. Het kan zijn dat ik nog niet helemaal een duidelijk verhaal heb neer gezet maar ik ben nog steeds in shock .

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Ursie,

Voor mij was het wel duidelijk hoor! Pfoeh wat een angstige ervaring zeg! Helemaal leegbloeden! Gelukkig is je baarmoeder wel schoon, hoop dat de mirenaspiraal weer zijn werk gaat doen voor jou, en dat je nooit meer zo erg hoeft leeg te bloeden.
Hoop dat je je binnenkort weer helemaal jezelf gaat voelen, en dat je nog een beetje in shock bent kan ik me heel goed voorstellen hoor! Nou meid doe rustig aan, en laat ons je vorderingen weten, hopelijk gaat het snel wat beter met je!

Dikke knuff Sylvia

----------


## dotito

hallo ursie,

ben blij voor jou ze niks erg hebben gevonden,en hopelijk gaat het al iets beter met je.wens je in ieder geval veel beterschap,en goed uitrusten he!
veel beterschap toegewenst,

lieve groetjes,dotito :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Ursie,

Het is nu een paar dagen later, en ben een beetje benieuwd hoe jij je nu voelt. Gaat het allemaal al wat beter met je? Is de shock een beetje over?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

